# Our Home Theater



## Nak (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey there!

Here's our theater so far:

Receiver: Yamaha RX-Z11
PJ: Epson 8750
Screen: DIY 138"
Speaker Setup: 11.2
Main Speakers: Infinity Cascade
Back Speakers: Infinity RS-3 (Circa 2000)
Subwoofers: Dual 18" Infinity Baffle L+R Orientation
Sub Amp: Behringer EP2000
Media Player: Dune H1
HTPC: Home Built 
BluRay player: Sony
Tivo Premiere


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like you got some nice equipment. Are you using a dedicated room for your theater or your living room. It would be nice to see some pics. How long have you been working on it?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like some great gear for a nice theater. Post pics when you can.:T


----------

